# Church in Seoul, South Korea?



## markkoller (Feb 17, 2008)

Anyone know of a good English speaking church to attend in Seoul? We are looking for a traditional Reformed Presbyterian church. We will be there in a month or so to finalize an adoption.


----------



## markkoller (Mar 29, 2008)

Still looking for a church to attend. We travel next week. Any help?


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 30, 2008)

Pastor Koller,

I have found both KTS (Korean Theological Seminary) at the address at the bottom corner of the image on this webpage:

°í·Á½ÅÇÐ´ëÇÐ¿ø

And then the Presbyterian College in Seoul:

Welcome to Presbyterian College & Theological Seminary

I can't comment on the orthodoxy of either but at least it is a start. Sorry, but my Korean isn't any better so that's pretty much the extent of how much I can do... But the second has contact info in English and the first has a couple of phone numbers.

In any case, both should be able to direct you to a solid church.

Hope this helps!


----------



## servantofmosthigh (Mar 30, 2008)

It is probably best to ask a Korean professor at Westminster Seminary or a Korean pastor who is Reformed for recommendations.


----------



## markkoller (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for the input, I will look into these...


----------



## JonathanHunt (Mar 31, 2008)

You should have a PM from a man with good info.


----------



## markkoller (Apr 18, 2008)

Thank you to all who helped us find a church to attend. Your suggestions off line were most helpful.

The adoption process went well and we have been blessed to welcome our new daughter into our family. By the way, Seoul was a wonderful place to visit.

Thanks again.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 18, 2008)

Congratulations! What a blessing.


----------

